# NBA Trade deadline



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We all know its coming soon. I made this thread so that we in the Laker Forum can discuss possible trade scenarios involving the Lakers. I posted an article in the other thread that made it seem like maybe Chris Wilcox might become available before the deadline. Also rumors of Kurt Thomas. And of course now with Jason Kidd asking for a trade he becomes the coveted commodity. Should we make a trade?? If so, who should we give up and what player/s should we key in on??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wilcox for Kwame might look pretty good. How about Biedrins? One can dream...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

We should go after Kurt Thomas. 

Trade Kwame + some cash (to pay the differnce in their contracts) and a future first. The idea being that we'll be a top team in the coming years, so that pick won't be very high. 

Until recently, I thought kwame had a place on this team as a back-up. But the further we get into the season, I think his days here are numbered. He's not even a good defender anymore. He's useless. People will blame injuries, but with him being at least 20 pounds overweight, I don't see him ever getting healthy. 

Kurt Thomas could will not only be valuable to help brigde the gap till Drew comes back, but he could also be very usefull playing next to Andrew. He's a very good man defender, and he can be relied on not to get shook in the play-offs. Seattle's season is over. Give Kurt a chance to go to a good team while he's still got some gas left. He's gone at the end of the season anyway.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Seattle has no benefit trading KT for Kwame. Both are expiring. 


LA however could sweeten the deal by adding a prospect (JC) or some future 1st rd pick.


But KT was quoted that he wants to go back to Texas possibly win a title and finish his career there. (Hello Mavs, Spurs,Houston?)


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dats why I threw in a future first.

ha, nice edit. Hell no on throwing in Critt, BTW.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thomas would be absolutely ideal. I would give up a first and second to get him to LA.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> dats why I threw in a future first.
> 
> ha, nice edit. Hell no on throwing in Critt, BTW.


Haha, Missed that...o_0


KT would be a dream come true for the Lakers. He rebounds very well, and his 15 footer is automatic.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, Kwame for Kurt is a good deal for both teams, hell, throw in Lamar or Luke, I don't care.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I agree, Kwame for Kurt is a good deal for both teams, hell, throw in Lamar or Luke, I don't care.


Kwame and Luke for Thomas and Wilkins. Though I don't think it would work cap-wise.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

One trade scenario that has always intrigued me is a Odom for Haslem deal.


Odom flourished in Miami, matter of fact he rejuvenated his career as a Heat. Him and Wade we're quite compatible on the court, their style of play fits Odom's strength. LO is still young and he is expiring in 2 years, so its a risk worth taking for Miami if things dont work out. 


Id be willing to throw JC again in this deal if they insist for another younger talent.


Farmar
Kobe
Ariza
Haslem
Bynum


Not bad...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd want a little more than just Haslem for Lamar, but there's nothing else on Miami's roster worth trading for other than Dorell Wright. I would rather ship him to the Knicks in a straight-up swap for Zach Randolph.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ack Randolph? 


Randolph gives you more, numbers wise, but as far as I know every fanbase he has played with hates his guts for all the right reasons.


Huge risk.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont want Zach Randolph anywhere near the Lakers. I dont think his game would mesh very well with Bynum. I think id like that Odom for Haslem deal. Kurt Thomas would be nice as well, but it seems to me that hes one injury away from retirement. If we could pick up either Thomas or Wilcox without givng up too much i say do it. A trio of Kidd, Kobe and Bynum sounds pretty intriguing as well. I have visions of Kidd tossing lob after lob to Bynum.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like that Odom for Haslem deal. That's solid. Kwame for Wilcox too...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Javaris in no deal whatsoever.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I was just thinking and this seems like a decent deal for all teams:


Lakers Trade:
Karl
Odom
Kwame
Farmar
Sasha

for

Jason Kidd
Udonis Haslem
Jason Collins

Nets Trade
Kidd and Collins

for Farmar and the expring contracts of Kwame, JWill, and Sasha

Heat Trade:
Haslem and Williams for Odom and Coby Karl

Lakers:

Kidd/Fisher
Kobe/Java
Ariza/Walton/Vlad
Haslem/Turiaf/Mihm
Bynum/Collins/Mbenga

They could also sign a free agent like PJ Brown or Ruben Patterson to fill out the roster.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

KDOS said:


> One trade scenario that has always intrigued me is a Odom for Haslem deal.
> 
> 
> Odom flourished in Miami, matter of fact he rejuvenated his career as a Heat. Him and Wade we're quite compatible on the court, their style of play fits Odom's strength. LO is still young and he is expiring in 2 years, so its a risk worth taking for Miami if things dont work out.
> ...


I like that Odom for Haslem. Miami gets a player that was proven to co-exist with Wade. And Odom is still young, plus I think he needs a change of scenery. Odom was as close as he could get to being an All star during his Miami heat heyday. Pat was quoted that he is willing to change things in Miami, so such deal may actually work for both parties. LA could use another double double banger thats willing to stay in the paint but can also occasionaly hit the outside shot.


Only problem with this is Haslem is making less and I think Pat and the Heat are trying to put Miami under the cap as one of their offseason priorities. so LA must take Mark blounts contract on top of Haslem's.


Miami would be scary with a Wade,Odom,Beasley trio. All are willing to run and gun.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I was just thinking and this seems like a decent deal for all teams:
> 
> 
> Lakers Trade:
> ...


I say do it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KDOS said:


> One trade scenario that has always intrigued me is a Odom for Haslem deal.
> 
> 
> Odom flourished in Miami, matter of fact he rejuvenated his career as a Heat. Him and Wade we're quite compatible on the court, their style of play fits Odom's strength. LO is still young and he is expiring in 2 years, so its a risk worth taking for Miami if things dont work out.
> ...


Thats a very interesting deal for both teams.. I'd say the Heat should and would do it if they believe they can get Odom to rejuvenate his game, and the Lakers should do it if Bynum comes back and is dominating again. Haslem would be a perfect and very solid 4 next to Bynum.

I still don't want to see Haslem go though, but it might be better 

Oh except I didn't realise just how big Odom's contract is.. When does it run til?
Maybe if we could include somehow Blount or something.. Obviously it needs some work but an Odom/Haslem swap would I think be good for both teams, under the condition that Odom's contract doesn't run past Shaq's.

Wade + Shaq (sigh..) + Odom + Rose/Beasley (hopefully..) is looking like a very decent team.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh except I didn't realise just how big Odom's contract is.. When does it run til?
> Maybe if we could include somehow Blount or something.. Obviously it needs some work but an Odom/Haslem swap would I think be good for both teams, under the condition that Odom's contract doesn't run past Shaq's.
> 
> Wade + Shaq (sigh..) + Odom + Rose/Beasley (hopefully..) is looking like a very decent team.


I checked ESPN trade machine and salaries does match with a Odom for Haslem and Blount deal. I dont see why the Lakers wont accept a Haslem for Odom trade, Odom has digressed and is at the point of no return with his continued struggle in thier triangle. Blount's contract is a killer though, so the deciding factor starts and ends there.

Odom is expiring next year.


Odom,Wade,Rose or Beasley does sound enticing. If Shaq agrees for a buyout (which he vehemently opposed) then its all good for Miami once again in just a year or two.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> I dont see why the Lakers wont accept a Haslem for Odom trade. Blount's contract is a killer though, so the deciding factor starts and ends there.


Agreed.



TakaraJinRoh said:


> Odom is expiring next year.


Oh thats excellent then. How old exactly is Odom by the way, just outa curiosity?



TakaraJinRoh said:


> Odom,Wade,Rose or Beasley does sound enticing. If Shaq agrees for a buyout (which he vehemently opposed) then its all good for Miami once again in just a year or two.


I'd love that, the day Shaq agrees to a buyout I'll be insanely happy. Sadly it don't look like it's happening anytime soon (or at all)..
Even more sad is that it seems like Shaq as well as the team has acknowledged and accepted that Shaq isn't gona play much and would be happy with 40+ games from him..
As a fan of the team rebuilding, I don't care much for Shaq playing or not though, but its pretty pathetic..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar is 28-years-old.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Lamar is 28-years-old.


Aight thanks homie.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Four players I wouldn't consider trading:
Kobe
Bynum
Ariza
Critt

Players that I would like to trade away:
Walton
Vlad

Players that I wouldn't mind dealing if we get something good:
Odom
Fisher
Turiaf
Kwame
Farmer

Everyone else I am neutral on


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

There is no way in hell I would include Critt in any throw-in, especially for Haslem.

but odom and walton for Haslem and dorrell wright sounds good


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think Lakers would be better off with Odom in the line up that Haslem when Bynum is healthy. Not a good trade for the lakers, no trade will happen even though we have lost 3 in a row. We are in danger of not making the playoff. Too many good teams in the West :?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

KDOS said:


> Ack Randolph?
> 
> 
> Randolph gives you more, numbers wise, but as far as I know every fanbase he has played with hates his guts for all the right reasons.
> ...


Just a thought, I'm not a big Randolph fan either but I think the Lakers can get more than just Haslem in return for Lamar Odom. I would love the deal if they got Dorell Wright as well, but I don't think Miami would be willing to do it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would do the Odom for Haslem deal.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Just a thought, I'm not a big Randolph fan either but I think the Lakers can get more than just Haslem in return for Lamar Odom. I would love the deal if they got Dorell Wright as well, but I don't think Miami would be willing to do it.


I used to think this, but Riles doesn't seem to like Wright this year.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damg, is haslem that good? why does everybody act like he's the jesus 2.0?


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

afobisme said:


> damg, is haslem that good? why does everybody act like he's the jesus 2.0?


He's not _that_ good. But so is Odom. And for half the price Odom makes, then its virtually easier to see why Haslem is a better player. Their PER and stats are pretty much the same. Haslem is a better FT shooter and his mid range is much more reliable than that of Lamar, I would go out and say that Udonis seems to be much more physical and smarter actually (something Odom has'net been as of late) but Odom is pretty much a better passer.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I used to think this, but Riles doesn't seem to like Wright this year.


He's been very erratic, but when he's healthy and gets consistent minutes he seems to contribute. I think as he matures he'll just get better. Although, I think I would rather have Ariza. Hopefully they'll re-sign him to a long term deal this offseason.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> damg, is haslem that good? why does everybody act like he's the jesus 2.0?


It's not that he is amazing, but he is a better defender than Odom. About the same in rebounding this season. And about the same in scoring.

What we would lack in play making with Odom gone, we'd be significantly better in defense with Haslem here.

You also never have to worry about Haslem *****ing out to Kobe, or lacking in agression when the team needs him to step up.

I like Odom personally, but I'd do that trade in a heart beat. We don't even know if Odom is going to be in the NBA once his contract is up. He has said many times already he might be retiring to spend more time with his family.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Personally Im more interested in the trade rumor on CL.. I guess spawned from more 570 talk. (Normally amounts to nothing). I'd do a Kwame/Odom for Kidd trade. I know we would be lacking in reserves, but Chris Mihm is supposedly close to returning. That 10 day contract seems to have about as much talent as Kwame and can be kept for the min. 

As long as were not throwing in Farmar, I'd be all in. I know Farmars minutes would go down significantly with Derk Fisher and Kidd at the point... But you can't trade away a guy coming off the bench averaging 10 points a game.. Not to mention Farmar being traded would change the entire look of the bench as they run an offense thats more suited to Farmars talents, than the triangle.

Reality tells me no trades will happen like the last four years. And the team you see is what you get in the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No trade will happen for the Lakers IMO. When healthy they were leading the west 2 weeks ago(i took a pic, remember?). This team will hopefully have 20 games at the end of the season to mesh again and make a strong run into the playoffs.

Trade Odom in the off-season


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Just one question guys. A lot of you are saying that Javaris is not tradeable and that you wouldn't mind throwing Farmar in a good deal. Why is that? I've watched rougly 20-25 Lakers games and I must say that I'm impressed with Farmar. The same cannot be said for Crittenton, whom I barely got so see (and what I did see was dribbling the ball and then doing some acrobatic move, passing the ball or turning it over). So what's the deal? Is there more to this kid than meets the eye? Or have I just been watching the wrong games? Any insight would be appreciated, I want to know why everyone is so high on him.

But to stay on topic. I think that no trade will happen. The Lakers pretty much passed on every deal that was rumored to happen and I don't think that that'll change before this deadline. Don't get me wrong, I'd absolutely love shipping Kwame's *** (pardon my French) out. Same goes for Walton and Odom. It's pretty clear that at least 2/3 of these players need a change of scenery. I mean, how long are we supposed to wait, until the former #1 pick starts putting up noteworthy stats (hell, I'd be happy with 10/7 at this point) and Odom... I'm seriously tired of watching him play. I'm just watching the game against Cleveland and I wanna slap the crap out of van Gundy and others for calling him one of the best players in the league and how he contributes yadayada. Seriously, if there's any possibility to sign the players you've mentioned in this thread (Haslem, Wilcox, Kidd..), make it happen! Save for Kobe, Bynum (and perhaps Ariza and Farmar), I don't really care who has to go... Pretty please, pull the trigger, Mitch .

peace


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well right now its the consensus that Javaris has the tools to become a very very good pg in this league. Size, quickness, court vision. If you look at the jump that Jordan made after just one offseason of training under his belt and you hear the reports of how much of a worker Critt is, one can only assume that Critt will have the same type of jump in production next year.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> He's been very erratic, but when he's healthy and gets consistent minutes he seems to contribute. I think as he matures he'll just get better. Although, I think I would rather have Ariza. Hopefully they'll re-sign him to a long term deal this offseason.


If the heat are willing to take Walton, I'd love to have both Ariza and D. Wright (with ariza getting 60% to 65% of the playing time). With both guys we wouldn't have to worry about defensive problems on the perimeter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry Riley would kill himself before he took Luke Walton. We already have a poor man's Luke Walton in Luke Jackson, if thats even possible..

About Dorrel Wright, he's been going in and out of Riley's doghouse since coming here, but recently (like 20 games ago) he was put in the starting line-up and the only reason he hasn't been playing since is cause of injury, so I don't think Riley dislikes him. I would have said we'd give up Dorrel before except that the season has gone so bad Riley might just keep all young talent he can.

Anyway, I'd do a Haslem/Odom deal for LA (I dislike Odom in LA..), and probly for Miami (just worried that his game won't rejuvenate).


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think Javaris is going to be a good one. I would be hesitant to trade him. On the other hand Farmar is crucial to our current success, so I would also be reluctant to send him out unless we got a star back in return.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> With the NBA trade deadline approaching on February 21, trade discussions have picked up around the league. A quick breakdown of the players getting discussed:
> 
> Jason Kidd, PG, New Jersey - A Hall of Fame point guard who is still quality, despite shooting a career-low percentage from the field (36.6%) this season. Kidd is due to make more than $21-million next season, the final year of his current contract, so any deal will likely require the Nets to take several players in return. The challenge is finding the right mix of young players and contracts that will allow the team to move forward.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsn.ca/blogs/cullen/?id=228540


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say we should go after Thomas or Wilcox!


----------



## Loco de Laker (Jan 30, 2008)

*EDIT*


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

how about kwame and javaris for bobby simmons and charlie v its works perfect and it would give milwaukee the salary room they want with kwame's expiring contract and the point guard they need with JC, 

For the lakers we would get some inside defense and offense with Charlie V and a shooting threat with bobby simmons.

it could work.:clap2:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

kobesthegoat said:


> how about kwame and javaris for bobby simmons and charlie v its works perfect and it would give milwaukee the salary room they want with kwame's expiring contract and the point guard they need with JC,
> 
> For the lakers we would get some inside defense and offense with Charlie V and a shooting threat with bobby simmons.
> 
> it could work.:clap2:


Since when does Charlie V = inside defence?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

New Jersey Nets

Incoming Players 
Kwame Brown
Salary: $9,075,000 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 5.9 REB: 5.7 AST: 1.2 PER: 10.37

Lamar Odom
Salary: $13,248,596 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 13.4 REB: 9.6 AST: 2.8 PER: 13.87

Javaris Crittenton
Salary: $1,285,200 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 3.3 REB: 1.0 AST: 0.8 PER: 11.15


Outgoing Players: Sean Williams, Jason KiddLos Angeles Lakers

Incoming Players 
Sean Williams
Salary: $1,416,600 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 7.4 REB: 5.6 AST: 0.5 PER: 16.20

Jason Kidd
Salary: $19,728,000 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 11.3 REB: 8.2 AST: 10.4 PER: 16.05


Outgoing Players: Kwame Brown, Lamar Odom, Javaris Crittenton

??????


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why would we want to get even thinner in the bigs to improve a PG spot that we are already good at? Doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

onelakerfan said:


> New Jersey Nets
> 
> Incoming Players
> Kwame Brown
> ...


I think you'd have to throw in a draft pick, NJ's def high on Sean Williams right now. He's like the one bright light in their season so far..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

onelakerfan said:


> New Jersey Nets
> 
> Incoming Players
> Kwame Brown
> ...


dang, so we trade away our 3/4 player in lamar and our 4/5 player in kwame.. for 2 more point guards? what will we do with a shortage of power forwards, and 5 point guards?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

afobisme said:


> dang, so we trade away our 3/4 player in lamar and our 4/5 player in kwame.. for 2 more point guards? what will we do with a shortage of power forwards, and 5 point guards?


Sean Williams is a pf/c. Marcus Williams is the backup point guard you are probably thinking of.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ah, sean williams their rookie? that's right.. my bad.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

People just can't get off the Kidd bandwagon. Listen, Kidd is a great player and would make any team better. We're deep at PG, though. **** deep. Is he better than any of our PGs? Yes. However, I don't think it's worth it to gut the roster to get him. Quite frankly, we're in no man's land right now. With Kobe, Bynum, and Lamar, we're terrific. Not the best team in the league but among the best. A notch below the Spurs and Celtics. We can't really upgrade our roster significantly because we're already quite good across the board. We have alot of depth and talent and we're obviously not going to get an Amare in return for Odom. More like a Haslem-type player. Good but not much of an upgrade. I think we're better off sitting still and evaluating our options in the offseason. Remember, we're still a very young team. Even Kobe, at 29, isn't that old. He'll still be an All Star player for several years.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Lamar Odom for anyone who has a functioning heart and brain anyone?


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Pinball said:


> People just can't get off the Kidd bandwagon. Listen, Kidd is a great player and would make any team better. We're deep at PG, though. **** deep. Is he better than any of our PGs? Yes. However, I don't think it's worth it to gut the roster to get him. Quite frankly, we're in no man's land right now. With Kobe, Bynum, and Lamar, we're terrific. Not the best team in the league but among the best. A notch below the Spurs and Celtics. We can't really upgrade our roster significantly because we're already quite good across the board. We have alot of depth and talent and we're obviously not going to get an Amare in return for Odom. More like a Haslem-type player. Good but not much of an upgrade. I think we're better off sitting still and evaluating our options in the offseason. Remember, we're still a very young team. Even Kobe, at 29, isn't that old. He'll still be an All Star player for several years.


It's because this a superstars league, superstars win championships 99.9% of the time. The more superstars a team has the better the possibility to win a championship. Jason Kidd is a superstar, and that's precisely we should make a push for him. The plan you're suggesting will keep us a good team much like the Sun's of today, a team that wins plenty of games but will most likely always fall short of that Larry O'Brien Trophy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting trade idea i stumbled upon..


> Here is my proposed 3-team deal with the Bulls/Lakers/Nets.
> 
> Lakers (acquire Jason Kidd, Joe Smith, and Jamaal Magloire): Figure that a triumvirate of Bryant/Kidd/Bynum can give them a 2-year championship window. Smith is a veteran having a great season and thus a great role-playing fit for a contender. Magloire (or as later mentioned, Jason Collins) can be the stopgap center (taking Kwame's role) until Bynum returns. Dealing Kwame's monster expiring deal is their best chance to get a player of Kidd's caliber (or perhaps more importantly, stature) around Kobe, so it seems like now is the time to strike.
> 
> ...


http://www.blogabull.com/story/2008/1/28/22755/9406


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ trade looks ok. i dont konw if the nets are willing to take nocioni's contract. he's not gonna get playing time at the 3 and the nets dont want an undersized PF.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't understand the obsession with Kidd either.

What we need is a good PF, someone like Gasol, Kurt Thomas or C. wilcox. If we are going to gut talent for anyone, MAKE IT BE GASOL, NOT KIDD.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I don't understand the obsession with Kidd either.
> 
> What we need is a good PF, someone like Gasol, Kurt Thomas or C. wilcox. If we are going to gut talent for anyone, MAKE IT BE GASOL, NOT KIDD.


AMEN. Thank god the Lakers were smart enough to realize this! I can't believe Gasol is coming to LA.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> I don't understand the obsession with Kidd either.
> 
> What we need is a good PF, someone like Gasol, Kurt Thomas or C. wilcox. If we are going to gut talent for anyone, MAKE IT BE GASOL, NOT KIDD.


Now you look like a prophet


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WTF...I said we needed Gasol waaaayyy before KennethTo!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> WTF...I said we needed Gasol waaaayyy before KennethTo!!!


you know I dont listen to you.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Now you look like a prophet


LOL.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll change my nick to "The Prophet"


----------

